# Say NO! to bent pushtubes...



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only plowed once with my CC plow this season, but the first thing I didn't like was the idea that I'd forget to take my finger off the 'in' button and bend the stinkin' push tubes. (Promise it didn't happen, but it was close!) Was thinking of installing a small switch on the frame to prevent this from happening. Anyone out there who has installed a limit switch to interrupt power to the 'in' circuit to stop this from happening? If so, what type switch did you use? Got any pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

You might just take a look at CC's clamp on stop. It clamps onto the cable and stops against the roller fairlead.

Years ago I looked into the limit switches but ones that would handle the weather conditions were really expensive so I never did set one up. My purpose was to stop or at least reduce the cable breakage but I found another way to take care of that.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

second Reb's Idea, 
3rd is to know when you blade is all the way up and not pull it higher than that.
4th idea I had is to put some rubber stops on the push tubes where it meet's the frame first since the rubber will absorb the impact and wont have the sudden stop impact of the push tube and frame.

just my thoughts.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, that was another concern of mine. Guess if I come across one for cheap that's what I'll do. Otherwise, the rubber stops seem like a good idea, but my plow only gives me 5 1/2" of clearance when fully raised, so even a 1/4" piece of rubber reduces some valuable clearance. If I come across a switch and am able to rig one up, I'll be sure to post back. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just wait for the annhnn noise, that tells me the winch is really trying lol


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I just came in from installing a magnetic switch that cuts continuity to the in circuit when the push tubes get to within 1/8" of the frame. I'm surprised at how well it works and am anxious to try it. I took pictures of the switch and magnet, still need to take pics of the install. Had to fabricate 2 brackets. I'll post pictures tomorrow...too tired tonight!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;960875 said:


> i just wait for the annhnn noise, that tells me the winch is really trying lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Here they are...best I could do for pictures. Sorry if it's hard to make out what you're looking at! Pictures are taken from the right side of the machine. You are looking at the left side of the frame. The switch itself is mounted to an L bracket I made and the magnet is mounted to another bracket I bolted up to the pushtube on the plow. I don't see how this switch wouldn't be weatherproof! I tried to mount the switch far enough out of the way so I won't have to mess with moving it in the summer. Took me about 4 hours to do, but it works so nice! Cost me $0.00 cuz I got the switch at work!

Oh, and now I don't have to wait for the annhnnnhhnnhnhnhnhnn noise!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Snow will get packed all around that. I like the idea though. Wonder if something (snow/ice) will cause it to get bent and stop working?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1148236 said:


> Snow will get packed all around that. I like the idea though. Wonder if something (snow/ice) will cause it to get bent and stop working?


Guess we'll see! I used it all last season and 3 times this year and really the only issue I had was that I bent my plow mount in the summer. Not knowing I had bent it, I mounted the plow and it didn't stop! Adjusted the plow mount to where it needed to be and it worked like a charm. Also, why would snow get packed in there if I'm plowing it out of the way before it gets to the undercarriage? Again though, I'll just have to keep plowin' to see what happens!


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

how do you got this wired to the winch. do you got it running to a relay?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

No it's wired directly inline to the 'in' circuit. I simply found the in side of the switch and cut the wire in two. Then wired my magnetic switch to each of the two wires.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If the snow is deep (3-4ft) I'll hit it with the plow lifted up some then drop it all the way down to clear the rest. Backing up into snow, there's quite a few ways to get the snow up there. You did a good job with it and it's a great idea. I just think it might do better in a different location.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It definitely is a great idea. I might do something similar if I can find a place the snow doesn't go. I just know on my Grizz that it will get up in there. I'm hitting 3-4ft of snow at times. Sometimes when it's that deep, I'll cut two lines with the blower then have at it with the plow. Last year I had snow coming over the front rack and onto my lap!!!! If I'm buried that much this year, I'll get pics.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I can see it possibly being a problem if you plow that way occassionally,especially getting that much snow! I wonder if some sort of splash shield/skid plate around that area might help? It was the best place I could think of (as you can see in the picture I actually utilized the manual lever mounting tab to mount the magnet itself.) So, I'm sure if you made a bracket that protruded higher into the frame it might be more out of the way...? I don't know. Good points though Greg--I appreciate the feedback and ideas!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i was gona do this last yr smae idea. but i was gona add a bypass switch in my headlight pod so during summer or evon winter when its haveing issues working, or gets tore off by a rock or ice all ya have to do it flip the switch and continue on your way. and fix it when theres a better time.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

chuckraduenz;1155046 said:


> i was gona do this last yr smae idea. but i was gona add a bypass switch in my headlight pod so during summer or evon winter when its haveing issues working, or gets tore off by a rock or ice all ya have to do it flip the switch and continue on your way. and fix it when theres a better time.


Hey chuck, I'm a little confused. What's the bypass switch bypassing? In my case, when the plow mount was bumped, it caused the plow (which had the magnet) to not line up properly with the frame-mounted switch. When this happened, all that happened was the winch would not stop. (The winch still functioned, only it didn't stop like it would if it was lined up properly.) I resituated the plow mount and things all lined up right. Does this make sense?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

wow. you did all that wireing, and you cant figure the wireing diagram. its the same as yours. just i added a switch. so if for some reason the switch that is attached to the frame of the atv gets tore off or the switch dont work. your winch is useless. this is why i added the switch. so the magnetic switch can be bypassed.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

this is how yours is wired up:


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

All that wiring!? I cut a wire in half and soldered a two wire switch into it. If that's a lot of wiring I should be an electrician! I don't know about your wheeler, but I have enough switches mounted around the bars/cluster/etc., for heated grips, strobes, 55W floods, winch, etc., so to have another switch for a 'just-in-case' would really crowd things out. I intentionally mounted the switch higher than the bottom of the frame, but like I said earlier a small quick release skid plate would probably be in order to protect it from errant branches, rocks, etc.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the wireing diagram is shown to show how it works. as some people dont know and or do better with a wire diagram as i do. its not that hard to understand. granted YOUR really only dealing with 1 wire. but still a just in case switch is what i like. id rather be safe then out plowing snow and something simple as a magnet switch and or some other reason related to that switch failing and me being either half way though my plow route and or just a few mins from the end of that plowing and it quits then haveing to shovel and then me figureing out that the switch failed or a wire broke when it gets fixed would really piss ya off. id rather be flipping a switch and be on my way to finish the route. i have 4 switches on my light pod already and i have room for 2 more. there is no clutter on my light pod. i have a hand warmer switch, thumb warmer switch, led strobes, reverse lights on/off/on and my strobe light switch i can wire in an aux spot. one more switch isent that big of a deal. its like a recoil on a atv. if it quits and the battery is junk for some reason and you have to get something done its just nice to know that its just a pull away from you and driving.....

its all preferance. but its nice to know theres always a back up insted of being hosed and trying to fix something on a 10deg day. and or haveing to spend time fixing something when your in the home streach.....


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't argue with you on that. To each his own. All I know is the switch works great and it makes me think much less when I'm plowing!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i was gona add the switch over the summer. but it whent right from mowing to plowing lke a bat outa hell. i was gona use the wheeler this yr for plowing but i have 85 places to plow at. so i got a truck and plow. i have the wheeler in the back of the bed for sidewalks and smaller drives.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be happy to use my plow in the snow season 15-20 times. No wonder you are so determined to have a backup plan!


----------

